# Maverick push pole holder removal



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I helped a friend repair his several years ago. Sorry I do not remember how we did it other than it was an awful painful PITA. I’d check in on MBGforum.com ( Maverick boat group forum)


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you looking to fill in the recess completely? I removed mine recently on my 17 and filled in the recess mounts when i had my non-skid redone. 

I was not able to unbolt the pin that holds the base of the pole holder in due to space, access, and locked up bolts. I used a sawzaw and metal cut blade to cut the pin very carefully on the port side of the bracket within the recess, this allowed the complete pin and bracket to be removed. The cushion/foam in the base was removed relatively easy once the holder was out. Shoot me a PM if you have anymore questions . Here is the carnage


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Yes. This is what I’m looking for. So it looks from your pics that the replacement acrylic/poly carb kit came with metal seats for them to sit in to resolve pin hole failure at the base of the P.P holder? Yes it does look like a hand full of carnage! Lol! It’s coming into focus that that whole mechanism was probably installed before the deck was flipped on. If I’m going through the process of installing that similar acrylic kit, the steps taken would be: drop the metal base in, slide the bolt in down at an angle to the starboard side, then slide to the port to lock in recess? Then bolt on to armatures? Thank you again for your reply PV.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

R-Dub said:


> Yes. This is what I’m looking for. So it looks from your pics that the replacement acrylic/poly carb kit came with metal seats for them to sit in to resolve pin hole failure at the base of the P.P holder? Yes it does look like a hand full of carnage! Lol! It’s coming into focus that that whole mechanism was probably installed before the deck was flipped on. If I’m going through the process of installing that similar acrylic kit, the steps taken would be: drop the metal base in, slide the bolt in down at an angle to the starboard side, then slide to the port to lock in recess? Then bolt on to armatures? Thank you again for your reply PV.


So I didn’t replace mine, I removed them entirely and went with stiffy pole holders. Based on what I removed I think it will be a challenge to install a new metal base if that’s what your needing. However you plan above sounds pretty good, but I would probably try sliding the pin to the port side first then back starboard to lock in. There is no wiggle room for the pin on the starboard side from what I saw. Rear deck one will not be possible unless you cut the deck open or access hatch in the rear hatch. Good luck!


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Dohhh!! You are correct. My Inward Eye had the push pole on the port side. Looks like I will recommend the system Smackdaddy used on his boat. Thank you all for your input!!


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's an old thread from the maverick forum where the guy cut out the pop up holders and glassed over it. Hope it helps. 

http://mbgforum.com/topic/4662-2000-hpxt-refurb/


----------

